# Custom Frame Headtube and Fork



## Demogorgon84 (Apr 26, 2021)

G’day, 

I have a couple of questions. I want to install Fox 40 29” on a new custom made frame. Frame not made yet. 

The headtube will be straight headtube 44mm round 120mm or 135mm in length. What length would be best? 

I’m looking at zs44/28.6 zs44/30 headset. Would this be the right headset for the tube and fork? 

Also any tips on how to installing the fork and headset? 

Does the upper crown sit on top cup? 

I’ve been told to add spaces. Where should I add the spaces? Under the upper crown? 

I’ve cut tubes on forks before and installed headsets but not on downhill frames.

Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

My suggestion is to do some research on your own to learn these skills such as YouTube etc.


----------

